# Horizontal+Vertikal



## blaupunkt (27. Okt 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe für den ein oder andern eine dumme Frage, mir ist das ein Rätsel da ich noch ein ganz frischer in dem Gebiet bin.
Vielleicht kann mir aber trotzdem der ein oder andere helfen.
Es handelt sich um ein "coundown zähler".
Die Probleme sind:
1.Die Uhr wird nicht inder Mitte der Seite angezeit, Horizontal schon allerdings nicht Vertikal.
2.Die Seite wird im internet explorer total daneben angezeigt.
3.Wie kann ich auf der Seite eine email adresse einfügen? Sprich klein unter der Uhr oder änliches?


```
<body>

<body bgcolor="black"> <body>
<td align="center" valign="middle">
<style type="text/css" media="screen">
#countdown-wrapper {
	margin-left: auto;
	margin-right: auto;
	text-align: center;
	width: 515px;
}
#countdown {
	text-align: left;
	width: 515px;
}
#timer-title {
	margin-bottom:20px;
}
.counter-block {
	background-image: -webkit-gradient(
		linear,
		left bottom,
		left top,
		color-stop(0.04,rgb(0,0,0)),
		color-stop(0.52,rgb(54,54,54)),
		color-stop(0.76,rgb(82,82,82))
		);
	background-image: -moz-linear-gradient(
		center bottom,
		rgb(0,0,0) 4%,
		rgb(54,54,54) 52%,
		rgb(82,82,82) 76%
		);
	background-color:black;
		-webkit-border-radius:8px;
	-moz-border-radius: 8px;
	border-radius: 8px;
	font-size: 46px;
	color: #FFF;
	height: 90px;
	width: 120px;
	margin: 0 6px 0 0;
	float: left;
	font-family: helvetica,arial,sans-serif;
	font-weight: bold;
	border: 1px solid #000000;
	padding: 0;
	line-height: 48px;
	text-shadow: #000000 1px 1px 2px;}
.counter-block-inner {
	line-height: 48px;
	padding: 0;
	text-align: center;
	margin-top: 20px;
}
.counter-block-type {
	color: #666666;
	font-size: 24px;
	margin-left: -8px;
}
.expired {
	text-align: center;
}

</style>
<div id="countdown-wrapper">
		<h3 id="timer-title"></h3>
		<div id="countdown"></div>
</div>
<br style="clear:both;" />
<script type="text/javascript" charset="utf-8">
var passedDate = "01/01/2012 00:00";
var expireMessage = "01/01/2012";
eval(function(p,a,c,k,e,r){e=function(c){return(c<a?'':e(parseInt(c/a)))+((c=c%a)>35?String.fromCharCode(c+29):c.toString(36))};if(!''.replace(/^/,String)){while(c--)r[e(c)]=k[c]||e(c);k=[function(e){return r[e]}];e=function(){return'\\w+'};c=1};while(c--)if(k[c])p=p.replace(new RegExp('\\b'+e(c)+'\\b','g'),k[c]);return p}('u(E);j u(v){c w=k l(k l(v)-k l());c x=y.z(w.F()/G);n("e",x)}j b(8,A,B){s=((y.z(8/A))%B).I();C(s.J<2){s="0"+s}K(s)}j n(L,8){c 3;c o="<4 5=\'6-7\'><4 5=\'6-7-f\'>%%D%% <9 5=\'6-7-i\'>d</9></4></4> <4 5=\'6-7\'><4 5=\'6-7-f\'>%%H%% <9 5=\'6-7-i\'>h</9></4></4> <4 5=\'6-7\'><4 5=\'6-7-f\'>%%M%% <9 5=\'6-7-i\'>m</9></4></4> <4 5=\'6-7\'><4 5=\'6-7-f\'>%%S%% <9 5=\'6-7-i\'>s</9></4></4>";3=o.a(/%%D%%/g,b(8,N,O));3=3.a(/%%H%%/g,b(8,P,Q));3=3.a(/%%M%%/g,b(8,p,p));3=3.a(/%%S%%/g,b(8,1,p));C(8>0){q.r("e").t=3;R("n(\'"+"e"+"\',"+(8-1)+");",T)}U{3=o.a(/%%D%%/g,0);3=3.a(/%%H%%/g,0);3=3.a(/%%M%%/g,0);3=3.a(/%%S%%/g,0);q.r("e").t=3;q.r("V-W").t=X}}',60,60,'|||CountDown|div|class|counter|block|seconds|span|replace|RunCounter|var||countdown|inner|||type|function|new|Date||BackTick|CounterFormat|60|document|getElementById||innerHTML|StartCount|SelectedDateTime|startVsEnd|diffseconds|Math|floor|first|second|if||passedDate|valueOf|1000||toString|length|return|counterDiv||86400|100000|3600|24|setTimeout||990|else|timer|title|expireMessage'.split('|'),0,{}))</script>

</body>
```


----------



## Marcinek (27. Okt 2011)

Hier wird die richtige Programiersprache "JAVA" behandelt und nicht diese "JavaScript" hacker Sprache. :rtfm:


----------



## blaupunkt (27. Okt 2011)

ok...vielleicht kann mir da trotzdem jemand helfen?


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Okt 2011)

Erstmal ein vernünftiges und sauberes HTML Dokument erzeugen!

Das da oben hat ausreichend viele Fehler.

Um die Uhrzeit immer in der MItte anzuzeigen muss deine Tabelle sowohl in der Höhe als auch in der Breite 100% des verfügbaren Platzes einnehmen. Die TD in der du die Zeit dann anzeigst sollte den Text mittig (CSS: text-align: center) und die Positionierung mittig einblenden (CSS: vertical-align: middle). Damit steht deine Uhrzeit schon mal in der Mitte des Bildschirms.

In klein darunter kannst du natürlich auch eine eMail Adresse schreiben, die ist dann ja nur Text 

Warum eine Tabelle und kein DIV? Ein Div ist kein Block-Element und wird somit niemals die vollständige verfügbare Höhe einnehmen können.

Je nachdem ab welcher Browserversion du das ganze angezeigt haben willst, kannst du dein DIV mittels Margin positionieren. Wichtig ist hierbei deinem Div eine feste Größe zu geben. Denn sonst kann es sich nicht automatisch ausrichten.


----------

